# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusd borstbeen

## essie

Hallo,
Ik heb vorige week vrijdag met karten mijn borstbeen zwaar genuesd.
Het is nu bijna een week geleden en ik het lijkt of de pijn alleen maar weer erger wordt. Vooral als ik een keer moet niessen ga ik door de grond.
Mijn Diclofinacnatrium is op en ben nu over gegaan op de ibroprufen. En ik smeer met tijger balsem.
Iemand enig idee hoe lang deze pijn nog gaat duren? En is het wel normaal dat ik nu nog zoveel pijn heb, ook op andere plaatsen op het boven lichaam.
Ook begint mijn maag het een beetje op te geven met al die pillen....
Ik rijd fanatiek paard maar zie me daar voorlopig nog niet opklimmen....
Groetjes Esther

----------


## dotito

Hallo Esther,

Als dat zoveel pijn doet zou ik niet lang meer wachten voor naar de huisarts te gaan.

wat betreft die maag zou toch voorzichtig zijn met iboprufen.
Heb je niets in huis voor u maag te beschermen.Zantac bv:
Is nl. zo als ge voelt dat ge last krijgt van u maag,moet ge stoppen met die pillen te nemen.
Neem desnoods iets anders in.(paracetamol)
Dat is teken dat die te zwaar zijn/of dat ge er niet tegen kunt.

En denk ook niet dat tijgerbalsem veel gaat helpen;is dat geen produkt voor stramme spieren/en voor spieren op te warmen?

zou zeggen veel beterschap en laat ons iets weten he?

Groetjes Do

----------


## essie

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik ben na het ongeluk vorige week vrijdag ook wel in het zieken huis geweest.
Ze hebben toen foto's gemaakt, hart filmpje een echo, bloed genomen en urine.
Dat was allemaal goed....
Het is dus zwaar gekneusd ik had alleen niet verwacht nu een week verder dat ik nog zoveel pijn zou hebben.
Ben nu aan de ibroprufen en twee paracetamol om de 6 uur.
Als het maandag niet minder is bel ik de huisarts nog wel een keer.....

----------


## corvette

Ook ik heb 25 nov. 2012 mijn borstbeen/ribben gekneusd. Vlak daarna de zelfde dag heb ik nog redelijk zwaar getraind (fitness). Had woensdag 28 nov. een afspraak met mijn PT en heb weer redelijk goed kunnen trainen, was daar zelfs trots op. Zo ook op de trilplaat. Had ik dus nooit moeten doen. Donderdag 29 nov. bij het naar bed gaan (vlak liggen) vreselijke pijnen en was heel angstig hoe ik weer rechtovereind kon komen. Recht op in bed geslapen. Volgende dag naar de dokter en die constateerde gekneusd borstbeen/ribben. 500 Paracetamol hielp niet. Wel 400 Iboprufen. Neem nu alleen 's-nachts voor het slapen 1/4 van 400 Iboprufen en kan alleen rechtop in bed slapen. Lopen en alles recht op gaat, maar liggen is een crime. Moet zorgen dat ik niet verkouden word en ga hoesten. Niezen is een hel en de pijn schiet door tot in mijn armen en rug. Ook zuchten en onbeheerst ademhalen,lachen doet pijn. Heb ook niet het idee dat het echt minder wordt, soms zelfs dat het erger wordt.

----------

